# Where can I book a campsite in Lake Constance at shortnotice



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a little bit of a carryon from my previous post, but needed to be a bit more specific.

We are travelling to Lake Garda and due to arrive on 7th August, we leave UK on 2nd August, in oreder to get to Lake Garda we want to have 2 stop overs.

The first could be anywhere after an 8 hour drive or so as we will be getting the 1am Euro Tunnel...Staying for 2 nights.

The 2nd is to be around Lake constance, We dont wish to stay at the stellplatz as i have 3 kids in tow and their idea of a holiday has to include swimming pools and lots of electricity...

I have tried booking many campsites - only for them to tell me they only allow you to just turn up and book nothing in advance at such short notice...

I would be really glad of some advice on the entire trip, ideally anybody who has done a similar trip and managed to book a campsite in lake constance at short notice.

Not even sure what route to take, I dont mind paying tolls if it makes the route quicker

Thanx in advance

SteveO


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello
We are due to arrive in Lake Constance around 12th August and had exactly the same issue. We do not normally book but this year thought we should, and struggled to find anywhere with pitches available, and like you, we were reluctant to just take a chance. Luckily - we came up trumps on the swiss side of the lake and managed to find a site at Kreuzlingen, which also has access to a pool- camping Fischerhaus and they take bookings.

Good luck with your search

Sarah


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Found it - looks a nice site - trying to work out the costs - not sure of swiss franc conversion....

Any disadvantages to stayin on the swiss side?


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Switzerland is very expensive. Last year we found one site on Lake Maggiore which was £62 (yes £62), food and everything ridiculous prices but if its only one night and convenient may be OK


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Would some body be kind enough to check my maths on this - is there anything I am missing out on as it only adds up to £30 a night seems a bit cheap for Switzerland

Adults are 9.5 swiss francs
kids 6 to 15 are 4.5 swiss francs
and a a motorhome is 19 francs for a bigish size

total for 2 adults and 2 kids aged 7 = 47 swiss francs

AT 6.222 TO POUND WORKS OUT AT £29.23 PER NIGHT

What am I missing here

This is the website I am working from...

http://camping-fischerhaus.ch/#/de/camping/preise/

IS there a hidden swiss tax making double in price anywhere???


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahh there fully booked anyway....

Will I ever find somewhere i can book in advance around the Lake....?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lake Constance?*

 Ciao Steveo, excuse me asking, but if you are heading for Lake Garda, is there any particular reason that you want to stay over at Lake Constance? I would have though the Russell Route via Arlon/Luxembourg/Basel/Gothard would have been easier, and more scope for find overnights.
saluti,
eddied
PS - your cost result is correct, but exchange rate is £1 = CHF 1.605?


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Where can I book a campsite in Lake Constance at shortno*



steveo__ said:


> We are travelling to Lake Garda and due to arrive on 7th August, we leave UK on 2nd August, in oreder to get to Lake Garda we want to have 2 stop overs.
> 
> The first could be anywhere after an 8 hour drive or so as we will be getting the 1am Euro Tunnel...Staying for 2 nights.


Hi Steveo

Keep an eye out for us! We leave on the 31st July and are heading ultimately to Lake Garda. Should arrive there on the 7th as well 

This year we are stopping in Luxemburg for a couple of days, then on to Lake Constance area for three or four days and then on to Garda. So far we have nothing booked!

Our destination in Garda is Spiaggia D'oro in Lazise. We can't pre-book this but have always just turned up and not had a problem.

Previously we have driven through France to Basel, and then down through Switzerland using the Selisburg and Bardolino tunnels, into Italy (Milan) and then along to Garda.

We put one overnight stop just north of Mulhouse (France) and do the journey in two days. This year we are just doing things slightly different and stopping more often in the way down, but when we head home we will just do the one stop.

I am a bit nervous on the not booking issue and am watching various threads on here with interest. I think we will book something , probably through the Caravan Club European brochure or from the excellent site review section on this forum.

Lake Constance might prove just too busy for a late availability booking so we might revise our route and stop somewhere in the German Black Forest if need be.

Trying to take this casually - we are after all in a motorhome - but it does worry me that we are driving long distances between areas with no final destination site booked even for the arrival night!

Will keep a look out for you! Safe journey.  

Mark


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for all your input, the best bit of advice I have seen on here was to purchase the ACSI book and dvd...

I cannot heap enough praise on the DVD and how well it works.. I recommend everybody to buy...

I have now sorted out our route down now as found a few nice sites either from the ACSI DVD or from plain old searching...

Using channel tunnel at 01:00 ish so the kids will sleep for the main part of the journey...2nfd August

Travelling 438 miles to Kleinzhof harter KG in black forest should be able to do in a steady 8/9 hours with a stop for breakie

stay there for 2 days then onto A nice site found from the DVD just a few KM out of the Lake Constance that has a huge pool and water slide for the kids... Gutsof camping badhutten for a 3 night stay

Then onto our prebooked camping capucchini in Peschiera del garda for 7 days

And as yet the route home is un booked, if we like the sites we may just do the same home with an additional stop somewhere closer in France for a day to completley unwind before the main route home...

I will look out for you all en route...


----------

